
Procrastip – Guide to Stop Procrastination - procrastip
https://procrastip.com
======
jasunflower
For me the best way to get stuff done is to get up early, and to get up early
I go to bed when tired, and try to get up at roughly the same time every day
without an alarm clock. The "brightest slice" of my day is my most creative
and most productive. I use downtime or slow-brain time to design and draft,
and I use late-night sessions to create todo lists for the morning attack.
Procrastination is usually a result of insufficient preparation and non-ideal
environment. First make the ideal environment, then get to work. I like the
tip about meditation, that definitely helps a ton with clarity, emotional
modulation, and your motivation can be more than just for yourself -- to help
lots of people, everyone, through your labors.

~~~
procrastip
Thanks for sharing jasunflower! I agree that some environment decisions, in
particular in regards to sleep, are so important that one can even consider
them "dependencies" for productive work.

This guide was initially meant to be referred to in those moments in which we
are actively trying to get something done. I'll include soon a page about
environment decisions -- let me know if you have any additional
recommendations.

~~~
jasunflower
Righteous. Longevity over Output would be my contribution right now -- More
valuable than pushing one release is the constancy of effort and playful
persistence with what is being researched/pursued. Everything that caters to
Longevity of Enthusiasm and general stamina is valuable, I would say please
include that.

